# Stuart 10V (first engine from castings)



## simister (Sep 2, 2014)

I started building the Stuart 10v about a month ago. I have built a couple of bar stock steam engines, but this is my first engine from castings. I was quite nervous before I started. However, all has gone well so far. That is not to say that I haven't made mistakes. I had to re make another crankshaft as I messed up the first one.

After finishing this engine I intend to build a Webster engine as my first IC engine. I have already ordered parts from the US for this engine. I will be following Brian's post carefully when I start.

Here are some photos so far. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3DfwczDMNaeczIwcjNfLVc2ZnM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## simister (Sep 2, 2014)

Here are some more photos of where the engine is up to.


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 3, 2014)

Looking great so far. Keep us posted


----------



## simister (Sep 7, 2014)

Here are some photos of the Standard, Cylinder and cylinder covers. I was nervous drilling the steam vents in the cylinder - however, all turned out ok.


----------



## gus (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi John,
The Webster IC Engine is far easier and very forgiving to build. If you plan to DIY the Piston Rings,
there will be plenty of us helping out. I am about to start and run the Nemett-Lynx 4 stroke IC Engine. Hopefully the engine will spin w/o too much fuss. Made the Piston Rings and Car.


----------



## simister (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Gus, 
Thanks for the info. As this is my first IC engine I purchased the piston rings from Otto.  I have also received the timing gears and bearings from Stockdrive. 
I will probably look at making my own piston rings on the next engine. As soon as I finish this Stuart 10v I will make a start on the Webster. I am looking forward to the challenge of an IC engine, as I have only been building steam up until now.

It is nice to know there is plenty of support on the forum.

John


----------



## simister (Sep 21, 2014)

The engine is progressing well. I have now finished the cylinder.  Stuart had enclosed the wrong size studs in the kit for the cylinder. I had the correct quantity but basically all one size. I email Stuart Engines in the Uk and they replied promptly and sent off what I required immediately. I received them in about 7 days - excellent service and back up. 

Here are some photos of the progress up to now.


----------



## gus (Sep 21, 2014)

Another one engine to build for my collection and later for my son or grandson to remember Gus I hope. How much is the casting kit???


----------



## simister (Sep 21, 2014)

HI Gus,

I paid around $150 Australian plus shipping.


----------



## bazmak (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi,yes i too bought the kit and made the engine.Will start something larger next
Got the plans from Brian Rupnows site for the twice size beam engine.
Now i have my mill making chips i plan to start a thread


----------



## simister (Sep 22, 2014)

I am going to start the Webster after I finish this engine. I am looking forward to building my fir IC engine.


----------



## gus (Sep 22, 2014)

Will budget for the 10V. or have pipe dreams DIY aluminium cast. But this means I have to cut my own pattern. Might try the 3 D Printers. Another dream or vision???

Heading to Fukuoka,Japan. Nearby hotel is my favourite supplier --------TokyuHands. They are heavy on arts and craft supplies and very sketchy
on metal working but they have a good range on hand tools. Very good selection on Nicholson Files.


----------



## Hrcoleman66 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi John,

Nice job.  I just won a casting set of this engine on Ebay... The previous owner had done some of the machining at some stage but seemed to have lost interest.  What he did do was reasonable quality though, so I have a good basis to start from.
I have the main body of a 10H clamped on my milling table at the moment... Toying with the idea of building them both in parallel now that I have the two.

Whereabouts in Melbourne are you?

Cheers,

Hugh


----------



## simister (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi Hugh,

Probably a good move doing both castings together. I was reading an article a few weeks back where a guy purchased six Stuart castings and did them all simultaneously. He then sold four on E bay which covered his costs for the two he kept.

I live about 35 km east of Melbourne near Berwick.

Where are you from? 

John


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## Hrcoleman66 (Oct 6, 2014)

Gidday John,
Not far from you as it happens. I'm up in the hills (Gembrook). 
Well, I actually did just that and after discovering on Saturday that my micro mill was just big enough (by 2mm in the column height) I bored the cross head guide in the base of the 10h and then after a quick clean up, milled the base and sole plate for the 10v.
Once I have filed out the bearing guides in the 10v sole plate and squared up and bored the standard, both engines will be at the same point more or less.
Very pleased with these castings! 
There is very little machining to actually do up to this point and as I haven't been "on the tools" officially for about twenty years, my memory is slowly coming back as to how to do most things.
These little hafco/seig machine tools aren't too bad so long as you recognise their limitations and don't try to push them beyond.  
I'm still toying with my options regarding the crank shafts. The 9/32 dia seems to be awfully oversize for these engines.  I might get myself some 1/4 dia silver steel and fabricate a couple from that I think... Much easier to get hold of a 1/4 reamer as well!
Cheers,

Hugh.


----------



## simister (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Hugh,

Gembrook, - you are only about 20 minutes away.  I am only new to this hobby. I purchased a lathe and mill about three years ago. I started making a few steam engines from bar stock to build some knowledge. It has been a steep learning curve for me. I am enjoying it because I love a challenge and there is lot to learn.

All sounds good with the Stuart. I saw a video on YouTube with regard to fabricating the crank shaft for the 10v.  He also decided to make the shaft from 1/4 inch. I messed up my first shaft with this engine and had to make another. 

Great to hear from you Hugh particularly with you living so close.

I often ride up through Gembrook on my motorbike and have a coffee at the bakery.

Regards John 


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## simister (Dec 17, 2014)

Finally finished the Stuart 10V.  I am quite happy with my first engine from castings.  I was very nervous about building from castings, as I was paranoid about messing up a piece  and having to buy more. Fortunately that didn't happen.

There have been mistakes that I have had to rectify. The flywheel has a slight wobble when running. I think this is due to the crankshaft not being as straight as it could of been. I ended up doing a couple of crankshafts before I got it acceptable.  I have run it on compressed air and it runs very well. It also runs smooth as a very slow speed.  I made my own exhaust fitting which seems to work ok. I also ended up making a second piston as I was not happy with the first. I had some brass rod on hand, so I didn't need to contact Stuart for any extras. 

I painted it in the standard colors. 

In the new year I am going to start on the Webster. I have most of the components and looking forward to making my first IC engine.

John


----------



## cwelkie (Dec 17, 2014)

Very nicely done John!
You'll enjoy the Webster build all the more after your success with the 10V.
Charlie


----------



## gus (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi John,

Welcome to the ''Webster'' Club. The Webster IC Engine is a very forgiving engine to build.Not too many critical sub-assemblies like the Nemett-Lynx Engine.
Have yet to build a ''Stuart'' Engine.


----------



## simister (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks Guys.


----------

